# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Seleccionar semillas alhelí

## patricio39

buenas tardes, soy floricultor profesionalmente de flor de corte, actualmente estoy sembrando alhelí para flor de corte, la germinasión, crecimiento y floración en mi clima se me da perfecto, el problema surge a la hora de recolectar la semillas, cuando planto mis propias semillas, el porcentaje que me sale de alhelí de flor sencilla es muy elevado, ¿alguien sabe como seleccionar las semillas de alhelí dobles? graciasTemas similares: SEMILLAS ACHIOTE SEMILLAS Intercambio de semillas semillas de okinawa Semillas de Forrajes

----------

